# Shop/Garage Wall Solutions



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What to do with walls can be a confusing hassle. There's always the question of what to put where. In some instances, there are just bare studs, or if you're lucky drywall. Then you're limited to the spacing of the studs for support for brackets, cabinets, or shelving.

A suggestion would be to use slatwall.
It comes in 4x8 sheets in a variety of finishes, and can be found in the box stores. The advantage of using slatwall, is that it covers the wall, there's a multitude of brackets and fixtures can be mounted anywhere on it by just slipping them on, and sliding them in either direction. If you move, the wall is still covered. You could take the panels with you, or leave them there, and unhook the brackets. Tools aren't required to move the brackets. Imagine the ease of moving a cabinet to a new location without tools.

As for hanging cabinets, you won't need french cleats, as there are brackets that can be mounted anywhere to carry the cabinet. The same can be done with lumber storage, by using arm brackets, and just stacking up the lumber.

Once you have the slatwall installed, anything you hang on it can be moved easily if your needs or desires change. Slatwall is relatively inexpensive, usually less than the cost of plywood. Slatwall and bracket hardware can be found at many store fixture sites, and the box stores. Prices can be very competitive. 

There's a wide variety of brackets and hooks available that allow almost anything to be hung on a wall. This type of wall treatment may solve some problems for small areas, and give a lot of versatility.


----------



## woodchip7 (Mar 18, 2008)

I knew I should of asked before doing all that sheetrock in my shop. Good idea. Might still use it on at least one wall. Thanks Cabinetman


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You can always add slat wall over the sheetrock. The nice thing about sheet rock is that it gives you some fire retardent value. 

Gerry


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Another thing I have done, both in my garage and in a few customers is utilize the wasted space over the garage doors. I take a full sheet of plywood and frame it out with 2x4's on the bottom face. I install the back 2x4 1.5" in from the plywood edge. Then, I install an 8' 2x4 across the header just above where the top of the door is. The back "lip" of the structure is secured with screws, while the front 2 sides get supported by chain and eye bolts to the rafters. It's a great place to store large bulky items like coolers and camping gear (or wood).


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have instauled Slatboard in a Meral Norman Store once. It is some nice stuff. When I build my shop, after insulating the walls I put 1/4 waffer board / OSB laying on it's side. Then 1/4 pegboard the rest of the way up Most of my walls look like a museum of old tools. Wood plains, Brace and bits, Sholder drills, Multy-function open end wenches, and old pipe wenches. I like my pegboard.


----------

